# Thick blood from testosterone use?



## Wholelotanothin (Feb 16, 2016)

Has anyone else experienced thick blood from Testosterone use?  Have you had blood work done and the results show an increase in production of hemoglobin and hematocrit and or red blood cells? Have you been diagnosed with Polycythemia? I typically have a phlebotomy done every six weeks to combat the thickening of my blood And i'm hoping to connect with other guys who are in the similar situation.


----------



## Riles (Feb 16, 2016)

We have 2 blood banks in our area and they don't communicate so I donate at each one every 30 days to keep my crit in the mid to high 40s


----------



## DRACOMACHINE (Feb 19, 2016)

Just as stated above.  I donate blood a few times a year.


----------



## heckler7 (Feb 19, 2016)

Riles said:


> We have 2 blood banks in our area and they don't communicate so I donate at each one every 30 days to keep my crit in the mid to high 40s


every 30 days, you dont feel fatigued


----------



## Pam55 (Feb 19, 2016)

Wholelotanothin said:


> Has anyone else experienced thick blood from Testosterone use?  Have you had blood work done and the results show an increase in production of hemoglobin and hematocrit and or red blood cells? Have you been diagnosed with Polycythemia? I typically have a phlebotomy done every six weeks to combat the thickening of my blood And i'm hoping to connect with other guys who are in the similar situation.


Yes, it DOES IN FACT thicken your blood.  And taking an aspirin is NOT the answer as it is the production of hemoglobin and hematocrit and or red blood cells.  I only solved this by reducing my TEST E down to 1/2cc weekly TOPS.  NO MORE than that.  That keeps my TEST level at about 650.  1,000 or above up to 1,500 is WAY TOO HIGH,-I don't care what anyone says.  I've done the bloodwork and actual speaking to a blood Specialist.

I don't know everything about steroids by a long shot....I just know I have been down this ONE path with a blood Specialist.  I am 55 years old and it was the SAME problem when I was younger......I wanted SO BAD to pack on muscle that I used 1cc TEST E 250 every 7-days and I was OK when I first started TEST E, but about 2-3 years later my blood got thick and I had to see a blood Specialist.

At TEST level of 650, I build plenty of muscle.


----------



## Pam55 (Feb 19, 2016)

DRACOMACHINE said:


> Just as stated above.  I donate blood a few times a year.


Yes, donating blood helps.  I had the blood doctor let me in on this.  Still, too much Test is too much and I build muscle just fine at a TEST level of about 650.  ONLY 2% of that is the part that actually gets used as you probably already know.  I have used Proviron as it is an Estrogen blocker in a "round about way" it works.....a low dose of Proviron daily (25mg is fine) helps you get more of the TEST our body actually uses without over doing it and having to give blood.


----------



## stillatit (Mar 10, 2016)

For years now, Through heavy cycles & when ever my blood results dictate.


----------



## blergs. (Mar 14, 2016)

never had to on cycle or on high end hrt, eat less meat maybe to help?
maybe im not the norm but being meat free has kep bloods good. at time creatinin levels go a bit higher and a couple others but thats due totraining and taking extra creatin


----------



## werewolf (Mar 16, 2016)

I often take aspirin to keep blood running fluently when running testover.


----------



## Jdubfrost (Mar 26, 2016)

Pam55 said:


> Yes, it DOES IN FACT thicken your blood.  And taking an aspirin is NOT the answer as it is the production of hemoglobin and hematocrit and or red blood cells.  I only solved this by reducing my TEST E down to 1/2cc weekly TOPS.  NO MORE than that.  That keeps my TEST level at about 650.  1,000 or above up to 1,500 is WAY TOO HIGH,-I don't care what anyone says.  I've done the bloodwork and actual speaking to a blood Specialist.
> 
> I don't know everything about steroids by a long shot....I just know I have been down this ONE path with a blood Specialist.  I am 55 years old and it was the SAME problem when I was younger......I wanted SO BAD to pack on muscle that I used 1cc TEST E 250 every 7-days and I was OK when I first started TEST E, but about 2-3 years later my blood got thick and I had to see a blood Specialist.
> 
> At TEST level of 650, I build plenty of muscle.



Thanks for this info.


----------



## stillatit (Mar 27, 2016)

Meat aint got shit to do with it.* Gear* & genetics . aspirin just helps the RBC's glide a little better but deff not the cure. phlebotomy or donate to those in need bro.


----------



## bayou boy (Mar 28, 2016)

Is there anything you could of done to maybe prevent it? 

 Just curious brother. I know everyone is different but giving blood, taking low dose of aspirin and maybe at least getting full panel of labs done annually doesn't sound like a bad idea. Idk though but could this have helped you?


----------



## blergs. (Mar 29, 2016)

stillatit said:


> Meat aint got shit to do with it.* Gear* & genetics .* aspirin just helps the RBC's glide a little better but deff not the cure. phlebotomy or donate to those in need bro*.



I agree, it doesnt "thine" the blood like many seem to think. it makes it less "sticky"  if you have high rbc etc, you should take care of it in other ways


----------



## brickshthouse79 (May 3, 2016)

Therapeutic phlebotomy or giving blood and staying hydrated will help.


----------



## heckler7 (May 3, 2016)

werewolf said:


> I often take aspirin to keep blood running fluently when running testover.


taking aspirin is pointless if you are donating blood, any baby aspirin is documented to have no effect on testosterone users


----------

